# what caliber is your favorite for targeting, plinking, etc...



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

i hope this poll works but this is generally what you like to shoot for fun when you go out to the range. nothing serious like carry, or personal defense, just what caliber you enjoy shooting
thanks 
45Sidekick


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

if you vote "other" please tell us what caliber you like


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll shoot target with ALL of the calibers I own. (All but .44 mag on your list) to stay up and in shape with them :numbchuck:
But, due to PRICE the .22LR is first, .22MAG next, 9mm ... then useage goes with cost...:anim_lol:

Lateck,


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Since I have 28 of 'em, I had to say .22 LR ... I reload for .380, 9mm, .357 Mag, and .45 ACP, so I shoot those quiet regularly as well.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

Hands down .22 lr. Next in line would be .45 acp but only because I reload for it.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I have conversions to 22 for many of my pistols so I use them often.


----------



## vireya (Oct 19, 2011)

380 sig (232)


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Due to expense .. 

I shoot 9 mm much more than other large calibers.

I enjoy and shoot .22 cal also .. but not as much as 9mm

:smt1099


----------



## thekobk (Feb 14, 2008)

cant beat the price of .22 but 17hmr is an amazing round.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

45Sidekick said:


> if you vote "other" please tell us what caliber you like


I just got a nice new .22LR Browning Buck Mark semi-auto. Much fun with my first .22LR handgun.
I shoot one of my 9mm's quite a bit. It's my CCW gun, a Sig P290 "pocket nine". It needs and deserves plenty of practice.

By far the most fun is my "other" gun. A Ruger SuperRedhawk Alaskan ( 2.5" barrel ) "snubby" in .454 Casull.
It's my wilderness/mountain hiking gun. Yep, GREAT fun "killing" water-filled milk jugs. Except factory ammo is $2 a throw downrange. :mrgreen:


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

If i got a .22 I could shoot alot more

But other then plinking .22's have no practical application so I only target shoot with anything <.380
mostly 9s expensive to shoot .40 and .45 so carelessly
Unfortunately im going to have to start buying .45 ammo very soon... will be a joy to shoot tho


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

22lr, 22 magnum, 9mm


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

My preference, in order, would be 9mm, 38 special, and 22 lr.


----------



## TexMexSu (Dec 1, 2011)

45Sidekick said:


> what you like to shoot for fun when you go out to the range


Hands down .22LR. Being the least expensive ammo and the fact that you can buy a nice gun in that caliber for $200-$300 or so there really is nothing else close.

(plus the fact that you can actually hit what you are aiming for 99% of the time)

Yes, we are a little biased toward the caliber a bit........










We send no less than about 40,000 rounds of .22LR down range each year.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

TexMexSu said:


> We send no less than about 40,000 rounds of .22LR down range each year.


good god, 40,000 is alot of rounds. those are some pretty good looking guns too


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

9mm.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

For general fun plinking the 22 rimfire hands down most often used by me it's cheap and fun. I still shoot the center fires just not as much even with reloading. As for target shooting I like 50 foot indoor match bullseye with the 22 rim fire. Aso shoot 3 gun with the 22, center fire(I use a S&W mod. 52 39 spl wad cutter), and 45 acp.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Gotta be the "lowly" .22lr. Then would probably be 9mm, then it's a wide open field for me after that. It depends on how I'm feeling and what guns come out of the safe!


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

9mm & .40s&w.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had to go with the rimfire .22LR.:mrgreen:


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

I used to have many "fun" guns, from a Baretta 22 short to an antique Colt 45. But I traded those in on "serious" guns now that I'm old: 22 target pistol for practice and an MP40 for home defense. It is hard now to consider any gun as a "fun" gun. In the near future I will probably pick up a small 9mm CC weapon, a medium 9 mm auto, a Ruger Combo 9mm/357mag SA revolver and perhaps a 1911-type 45ACP which could all be considered recreational guns.

I will say that recently an old codger - at least as old as I am - showed me how to have fun with a gun. In the booth right next to me he put a man target out 6 feet and started blasting it with a Taurus Judge using mixture of 410 and 45 Colt and perhaps other projectiles all at once! The sound and fury had me doubled up with laughter. Observers must have thought us two "cue tips" had lost all our marbles as we laughed at what that thing would have done. We had a good laugh. That weapon can only be considered serious if you are confronted with a large gang standing off 5 to 10 feet. Fewer adversaries standing farther out could only die from fear.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

For me the 40 S&W then the 10mm. I reload both and have found that I can be more accurate with my handloads than most factory ammo. Like the 22lr but only have rifles for it right now. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Guess I'd have to split my vote between 9MM Parabellum and .38 Special. (Although I do like .380 ACP, too!)


----------



## jose830 (Jun 5, 2011)

.








.
My .45 Sig P220 Match


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

All my handguns are fun guns or plinking guns even the three c.c. guns. I shoot them all, Iwant them to be an extention of my right hand.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

.22's are ok I just get bored with them too easy (unless it is those derringer pistols like the NAA they have a bit more recoil because of the size and that I don't mind too much). For me it is .40. I like the snappy feel of it. When i shoot I want to feel it. Good way to vent some anger (I am officially in love with those zombie bleeding targets though hey are pricey. Definitely a different feel than shooting at cardboard, paper, tin cans, or 2 liter bottles).

ZOMBIE BLEEDING TARGETS by ROLLING THUNDER PYRO CORP.


----------



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

I consolidated the calibers I now have down to 9mm, 22lr, 22mag, shotgun I may be getting a 223 again but that`s it.....I`ve sold off all the other calibers years ago...they just didn`t make any sense anymore....22`s are the fun caliber I have them from a Smith 41 to a new Ruger sr22 pistol I just purchased. At 3/5 cents a shot you just can`t beat them...


----------



## Prin_C (Jun 20, 2011)

Sometimes when I design a course for the members of my club and want to try it out on the cheap I use the .22 ammo. However, the 9mm is more of a realistic indicator after all is refined.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Where's .380 ?


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

I take them all out for a spin but the 22LR goes out a little more and for more shots. Yiogo


----------



## FTB (Feb 16, 2012)

For cost reasons I shoot mostly .22LR (typically 1-2 bricks a week, rotating 7 .22's). I also rotate my centerfire weapons, however, my hands down favorite is .45 acp's in any 1911.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Gotta go with JMB's frieght train:mrgreen:


----------



## mi77915 (Feb 10, 2012)

I too will have to say that I use my .22 cal semi-auto more then my 9mm. Basically, it's because of the cost. I can shoot all day with my M&P22, but for my 9mm, well, it's a much shorter day.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ mi77915

True that. :mrgreen:

If you shoot a lot - the difference in cost between a 9mm & a .40 can buy you a nice gun each year.

Same for difference between 9mm and .22 cal 

I shoot my 9mm's much more ... 

but with the high costs & just gonna getting worse - I'm shooting .22 more now than I ever have since college.

:smt1099


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I've always enjoyed shooting .380 ACP, myself.


----------



## WilliamC (Apr 21, 2012)

Like to shoot my Sig P6 9mm, but cost of ammo keeps it to once or twice a month. Shoot mostly my Browning Buckmark 22..


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

I shoot my S&W 22A and Ruger Mk III a lot, great fun, lots of variety in things to shoot at; 9mm a lot in part because my Glock 19 is my serious gun; I also really like to shoot .32acp


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I enjoy shooting .45 ACP the most. The gentle push of this low-pressure round is just...nice. But, it gets expensive, so I also shoot a lot of 9mm and .22, if I have time for a long range session. When I want to "feel the power," I shoot 10mm and .357 Mag.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

anything that goes boom makes me giggle.Guess it is just the ******* in me


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

I reload for most pistol calibers so my favorite gun/caliber is the one I just finished shooting. A nice 22 makes for some cheap practice.

Semper Fi

Don <><


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

I always liked shooting my .45acp handguns but with the price of Ammo. I bought two 9mm and again enjoy shooting them.


----------



## papahawk (Jun 12, 2012)

I practice with .38's more than anything else. I can load them pretty cheap with cast bullets and one of my EDC is a .357. plus I have a Rossi 92 in .357


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

I like the .38nspecial round out of my S&W 686.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Lately I have been shooting mostly my CCW .357Mag because I wan't to be very proficent with it. But when I am not shooting it I am shooting my new .44 magnum to get use to it because it is going to be my new home defense gun.


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

Except for the 357 Sig. i shoot all of them plus 32 Long, 380 ACP, 30 Carb, 45 Colt and 454 Casull, and they are all vary enjoyable to shoot.


----------



## claimbuster (Jan 29, 2007)

45ACP followed by 9mm and 44SP. I reload and my 45's don't cost me much more than medium target grade 22's. plus I find a 22 boring.


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

I too like the .380 and .45 acp. Cost isn't to big of a deal as I cast and handload everything I shoot. Primers are the biggest expense on the .380 as I can get 3000 loads out of a a pound of Bullseye.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2012)

22 lr by far. I shoot all of my calibers and try to rotate them around but the .22 is just so dang much fun. To me it is a stress reliever.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

talldrink said:


> Hands down .22 lr. Next in line would be .45 acp but only because I reload for it.


Exactly the same for me.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

9mm for handgun and .308 in my bolt action rifle (nothing like dingin' steel at 1,000 yards...nothing).


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

I like what everyone else likes that why i cant find any ammo.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ BowerR64

Amen to that

:smt1099


----------



## BigBird (Jun 16, 2013)

Right now with price in mind,its 22 and 9mm and some 45acp.


----------



## Doublea17 (Apr 10, 2013)

I like to shoot my 9mm for target but hard to find ammo for it so lastly I shoot my .40 or .45 and carry one of them since I practice with them more.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

It's .22 LR by a wide margin. Especially since all my young kids (6, 8, 10) love shooting my 22s.


----------

